# Font suddenly changed...not only browser but in Windows too



## red7261 (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't know what I did but suddenly all the font changed to a really small and weird style font. It seems like it has affected everything. I'm using Windows 7 and Firefox. It seems to have affected Firefox and Explorer as well as Windows programs like Excel. When I open an Excel doc it now doesn't even display some numbers and it looks like it reformatted the whole page. 

The most bizarre thing is that at first I was still able to read my Yahoo mail with the funky font but now I can't even open my Yahoo mail in Firefox. It will work in Explorer but not Firefox. What's even more weird is that I signed out and my wife signed into her Yahoo mail and it worked for her. UGH!

I've tried resetting the fonts to default to no avail. At first when I checked Times New Roman wasn't even listed in my fonts so I reinstalled it. I picked out the fonts in Windows and in the browsers and it still doesn't change anything. I've tried other suggestions on this site but can't find a fix. I am desperate! 

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, how did you reset the fonts to default? It might be your profile is corrupt, create a new profile and see if everything is OK. To set default fonts you need to modify the registry.


----------



## red7261 (Oct 8, 2005)

I just reset the fonts in Windows through the Control Panel. I also manually selected the fonts...but no change... 

I did sign into a different profile and I was able to view Yahoo mail that way but the font was still screwy... When I checked what font was listed in Firefox it said Times New Roman but it clearly wasn't that that was showing.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, copy paste all below in the code box into notepad then "save as" call it font.reg and save to desktop, locate the saved file and double click agree to allow to be added to registry. Restart computer. I have used Times New Roman as you indicated.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Fonts]
"Segoe UI (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Bold (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Italic (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Bold Italic (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Semibold (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Light (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Symbol (TrueType)"=""
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\FontSubstitutes]
"Segoe UI"="Times New Roman"
```


----------

